# Trigano Tribute 560



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi,

We have just bought a 2005 Trigano Tribute 650 and find the seats/beds are very soft.

We are thinking of renewing these.

The question is,

1. Should we fit firmer foam interiors the same thickness as original, or

2. Should we fit a firmer foam and thicker material?

The covers are in quite good nick.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Molenoux


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We just put extra slats under the beds as there didn't seem to be enough support. Has made a difference though. The foam cushions seem to be okay.

Pammy


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

I think there may be some confusion

The Tribute 650 wasn't produced until 2007, so you either have the older Fiat Ducato based Tribute or the year you have stated is incorrect

But that what matters at the moment is your comfort when using the van

We bought one of the first 650s to be supplied in May 2007, and found out very quickly:
1 - The cushion density is too thin to offer support for comfortable sleep
2 - The seat heights are too high to permit feet to touch the floor when seated

Therefore I would suggest a higher density, better quality foam, but don't increase the thickness

If you have a 650 then I would question the durability of the cover material, as ours was showing wear within 6 months

In my opinion the new Tribute range has gone upmarket in kit and style, but the earlier models were probably better made and with more durable materials

However I am only one owner, and others may have different experiences

O


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

*TRIGANO TRIBUTE*

Thank you Otto de Froste,

Now I understand why the vehicle docs don't mention 650 or anything like that, I have managed to find mention of Fiat Ducato 15 LWB.

Ist Registered 2005.

Our seats are the right height, and we looked at a new Tribute, but were put off by the seat heights.

I'm grateful to you for your post.

Thanks

Molenoux


----------

